# I did it myself



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

The groomer that I was using at PetSmart left and she knew how I wanted Puddles cut and that I would be upset if something when wrong. No one will no tell me where she is working, so I'm on my on.










Since I was off work today, I decided that there is not much I can't do and I was going to groom Puddles myself (mess or not). All I had was combs brushes and scissors. Well, he was a perfect angel. He stood on the vanity counter for a long time. And I was shocked at how good it was going, even if it did take me 2 hours (allowing him a 15 min break). Once all finished I hated that I didn't take a before pic. Even Puddles had a smile on his face, suppose he was glad it was all over.









Hubby came in from work and the 1st thing he said, I didn't know Puddles had an appt today. He started checking him out for cuts and gaps and was surprised how good he looked. There were only 2 places that were a little shorter on the back hip, but its a start. (should have seen the bathroom, fuzzy cotton hair every where)









Now we have to purchase clippers and I don't know where to start. Do I order them on line or do you think the ones at PetSmart will do fine. I really don't want to put over $200 on the entire set. I'm not going to trim nails or pluck the ears since I always let the vet take care of that, and don't want to push my luck.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What a great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are sooo brave, I'd be scared to death. He looks wonderful!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great job!!! Puddles looks great!!!























I got a fairly inexpensive Andis set from Target's pet section last year. I know they're not the best, but I'll look for a link. They've done pretty well.

I couldn't find the exact one I got, but I think this is similar clipper set.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He looks great!!! Way to go, Mom!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He looks great.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I love his new cut! So handsome. You did a wonderful job...and he looks like he's still smiling!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Puddles , looks great... wonderful job.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 12 2005, 06:12 PM
> *I love his new cut!  So handsome.  You did a wonderful job...and he looks like he's still smiling!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80714*


[/QUOTE]

You did an excellent job! And saved yourself some money! Did you do it with clippers or scissors?


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I used only scissors. Think I could have done much better with clippers. But it's a start. I started with small amounts and worked my way shorter. 

Thanks all


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

everyone at petsmart uses the andis 2 speed clippers. and you did a great job ont he cut


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Why do some clippers not cut maltese hair? The ones I own will not cut my dog's hair. I've always scissored them and would like to use the clippers.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

You did a great job







I can trim Tags back like that but I wish I could get the legs to look like what you did. Every time I try they look terrible. I also just use sissors I am afraid of what I could do if I used the clippers


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm not sure if you all have seen this thread. It is from JMM and has photos of the tools she uses for a puppy cut and also includes very detailed instructions... a must to read for do-it-yourselfers....

Puppy Cut Pictorial


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Jul 12 2005, 06:42 PM
> *Wow!  Puddles looks great!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Puddles looks great, what a cutie







I agree with Msloke about checking out the prices of clippers at www.petedge.com. I buy almost all of my supplies through them at a great deal less than I would have to pay at Petsmart or other local stores. There is a small charge if your order is less than $60.00, but mine is always higher so I don't have to worry about that..hehehe. The shipping charge is reasonable for me it is usually less than $7.00 and if I order before noon I get the stuff the next day around 6pm from UPS. Plus they do not charge tax so that also keeps the cost lower. Compare prices locally and then check out their prices, you should be able to save some $$, for example the pee pee pads I use for Indy are $26.99 at Petsmart for 50 count and Petedge only charges $18.99, so I save $8.00 just on that one item


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow....he looks soooo cute.. You did a really great job!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

you did great! now u will never want to pay someone to do it again!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Puddles looks great, you did a wonderful job







He looks like he enjoys having his picture taken too, what a little poser


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Puddles Mom,

You did awesome....and this is just your first time....

I feel the same way you do...if someone else can do it then so can I....glad you tried and succeeded.

Susan


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWESOME JOBS! Really great because you used scissors! I use the same clippers as JMM. I was lucky (thanks Ladymontava) and got the Andi's 2 clippers for half off ($80) on ebay.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 12 2005, 10:11 PM
> *AWESOME JOBS!  Really great because you used scissors!  I use the same clippers as JMM.  I was lucky (thanks Ladymontava) and got the Andi's 2 clippers for half off ($80) on ebay.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80748*


[/QUOTE]



I was trying to find the Andis clipper, but there are several 2 speed corded models. Which one of these is the better one, they are all the 2 speed kind:
Andis AG
Andis AG SUPER
Andis AGC
Andis AGC SUPER
Andis UltraEdge


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno if this web site has what your looking for but I always get my grooming stuff from petedge.com 

Good job!







I groom Kodie myself too... i'm far from perfect.... but I think that every time I groom him.. I get alittle bit better..







BTW.. its so much cheaper to do everything yourself.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great job! Puddles looks adorable!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom_@Jul 13 2005, 06:36 AM
> *I was trying to find the Andis clipper, but there are several 2 speed corded models. Which one  of these is the better one, they are all the 2 speed kind:
> Andis AG
> Andis AG SUPER
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I use the Andis AG2...as in it has 2 speeds. JMM says you don't need the 2 speed, but I like using the faster speed.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow!! You did a great job, I'm impressed!!





















I want to groom my dogs hair also but its probably hard


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You did a fabulous job on Puddles!

I have the Oster 2 speed clippers. I paid about $125 for them 4 years ago. I think if you plan on home grooming, JMM suggests you go ahead and invest in a good set of clippers right from the start. I got most of my supplies from Pet Edge. I made a list and placed an order almost eevry month it seemed for awhile, until I got everything I needed. One of the last things I got was a grooming table which I love. I use it daily.

I think it's so much less stressful on them not to have to go to the groomer. Of course, it's much more stressful on us because of the horrible mess to clean up!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jul 13 2005, 10:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the Andis AG2...as in it has 2 speeds. JMM says you don't need the 2 speed, but I like using the faster speed.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80844
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank very much, that is a big help









LadysMom,
I have been doing exactly what you did. I have been placing an order with Petedge about once a month. I buy my normal supplies and then add to my collection of grooming supplies etc. That way I will have everything I need and I always order over the $60.00 that way I don't have to pay the service fee







Also Indy loves it when the box comes, because he knows there will be a few new toys and treats for him in it














They have all those Zanies toys that he loves, he just got the 20" bear with the long arms, legs and tail, he loves dragging it around the house


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Clippers cutting Dog ??


I was reading where someone said that you can cut your dog using clippers. I would have thought they would have been safer than scissors. I don't understand, is the blade not surrounded by the comb and only the hair can get to the blade?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What great job you did







Puddles looks adorable!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

you did soooo good~!


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">wow great job on the cut














Puddles is adorable!!





















</span>


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

WOW Puddles looks wonderful!!! How bout coming to my house and grooming my dog????


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww you did a wonderful job!







What a cutie!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Purchased clippers yesterday. Thought I would try them out, so here we go again. Just wanted to see how Puddles would respond.

Grooming scene:
Pulled out my brushes, combs towels, clippers pluged in. 

Looked down at Puddles and he was laying flat belly on the floor. Had this look "i'm not here, you just think I am".









Scooped him up and stood him on the counter, he goes down on his belly again, with a look of "dang woman is crazy".









Hubby walks in, "OMG what are you doing now, hes gonne be nekkid if your don't watch out". There Puddles laid on the counter with a daddy save me face.









Guess I will have to wait for new hair growth.........


----------

